# Where is Taff???



## Roger SELLICK (May 12, 2015)

Does anyone know what's happened to Taff - has he crossed the bar?
I miss his stories and Bahia Blanca adventures.

Roger


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Spongebob has reported that he was in contact with Taff at New Year (or 29th December) and that he was then in good spirits.

I join many others in wishing Taff a speedy return both to good health and to SN.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

_'I join many others in wishing Taff a speedy return both to good health and to SN.'_

Me too.(Wave)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Get well and I'll get a round for you!

All best,

Stephen


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Roger, I am in touch with Taff regularly via email, he has had some health issues but he is alive and well, so is Sylvia. 

Cheers Frank


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

He exchanged NY greetings with me ,full of humour but under the weather re health after his earlier fall.
I will be contacting him soon and will post accordingly.

Bob


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Frank P said:


> Roger, I am in touch with Taff regularly via email, he has had some health issues but he is alive and well, so is Sylvia.
> 
> Cheers Frank


Thanks and regards to him from all here.

geoff


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

Erimus said:


> Thanks and regards to him from all here.
> 
> geoff


Please pass my best wishes? I enjoy his comments. The only negative to this great site is that we all get older!(Thumb)


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

Erimus said:


> Thanks and regards to him from all here.
> 
> geoff


Please pass my best wishes to Taff? I really enjoy his posts. The only negative to this great site is that because it is about nostalgia we are all getting older. Get well soon.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

_' The only negative to this great site is that because it is about nostalgia we are all getting older. _'

Nostalgia isn't being made anymore. (Night)


----------



## Roger SELLICK (May 12, 2015)

Thanks guys you've all put my mind at rest, I was beginning to think something really bad had happened to him as he's been quiet for such a long time.
Please give him my best wishes also Spongebob.

Roger


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Today I have been in touch with Taff and I have passed on all your regards and best wishes, he would like to thank all of you for your interest and kind thoughts, he hopes to be back posting on Shipsnostalgia sometime in the near future.........

Cheers Frank


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Another person that has been absent for a while is Binnacle and he has not responded to an e-mail I sent


----------

